# Christmas in Kingston



## Peace (15 Nov 2005)

Hey im loaded on the Dec 1st 215.  What is the date for the begining of leave in december? Ive been told the 17th maby but here in Borden it is the 10th.  What is the date it is to begin there?  Or is it different if you are on course?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Radop (16 Nov 2005)

You will have to wait and see what the school is giving you.  Each unit and base/command is different.  The number of days you will have to take of annual is different along with the other items.


----------



## bojangles (26 Nov 2005)

Hey,
I am currently in Kingston on my 3's and our Christmas leave is from the 17th until the 3rd, Hope that helps ya out! See you in Kingston in December.

Bojangles


----------



## Peace (3 Dec 2005)

Yeah man im here now too,  come check me in bb7144 if you wanna im on 3 aswell.


----------

